# Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?



## minifan (27. September 2009)

*Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Hallo,
ich hab hier Lautsprecherboxen mit einer schwarz-glänzenden Oberfläche. An einer Box war mal ein Aufkleber drauf, welcher sich aber mit der Zeit löste. Was blieb, waren grausame Klebstoffreste, welche einfach nicht abgingen.

Gut, hab eh nen Klebstoff-Entferner, also rauf damit und weg waren die Reste. Leider ist dadurch aber die glänzende Oberfläche etwas matt geworden; wahrscheinlich war der tolle Klebstoff-Entferner einfach zu scharf. 

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das wieder hinbekommen kann? Vielleicht mit so einer Handy-Display-Politur? Oder stattdem Zahnpaste?


----------



## Klutten (27. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Simple Autopolitur sollte das auch wieder zum Glänzen bringen. Einfach mal vorsichtig an einer unauffälligen Stelle ausprobieren.


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Ich denke eine einfache und simple Idee wäre es, den Bereich ringsum abzukleben und im Baumarkt einen "Glanz-Lack" zu kaufen. Diese gibts schon in kleinen Dosen für 5 Euro. Den Bereich würde ich dann mit 2-3 Schichten wieder zum glänzen bringen. Versuch eben nur auf der Stelle, wo der Glanz weg ist, etwas mehr zu sprühen und dann dort wo der glanz wieder zunimmt, natürlich weniger sprühst, sodass es im fließenden wieder zum Standard Glanz übergeht. 


Viele Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

mach doch einfach nen anderen aufkleber an die gleiche stelle, der alte hatte dich ja ganz offensichtlich auch nicht gestört... ^^  




mir autopolitur kann man es versuchen, kann aber sein, dass das für das material auch nicht gut is...


----------



## minifan (28. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Na, Aufkleber drauf is nich, da die Stelle nun etwas größer wurde^^


----------



## nfsgame (28. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Um was für LS handelt es sich denn? Wennd ie nen bisschen mehr gekostet haben dann würde ich das Pfuschen mit Abkleben und einer Teillackierung sein lassen. Das geht meistens nicht gut aus und du ärgerst dich nur noch mehr. 
Wenn es dir Wert ist geht mal zur nächsten Autowerkstatt die Karosserie und Lackierarbeiten machen und Frag da mal was die Empfehlen.


----------



## minifan (29. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

naja, die Boxen haben ~160 gekostet, also net billig und net teuer. :/
Vielleicht probier ich es mal mit einer Politur...


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Es gibt fürs Auto extra so Plastik 
Polituren für die Stoßstangen,
des würde ich nehmen.
__________________________


----------



## UnnerveD (30. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Bei (schwarzem) Kunststoff hat sich bisher auch immer Schuhcreme angeboten - normalerweise geht aber auch Sonnencreme (durch die enthaltenen Fette, glänzt das dann wieder)

Für beide Variaten gilt: an unauffälligen Stellen ausprobieren...


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2009)

*AW: Matten Kunststoff wieder glänzend machen?*

Wenn alles nichts hilft probier mal Nassschleifpapier mit min. 1000er,besser 2000er Körnung.
Damit kriegst du sogar oberflächliche Kratzer aus Autolack rauspoliert.
Aber wie immer - vorher an unauffälliger Stelle ausprobieren.


----------

